# New Tivo Edge Pixelation Issues



## Islandersfan81 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi everyone! I've been a Tivo user for 15 years and never had a problem. I recently got the new Tivo Edge just 3 weeks ago, and I'm having serious pixelation issues. Wiring is new and nothing is loose. Called our cable provider (Optimum on Long Island) and they tested the signal, replaced the splitter, and replaced the CableCard. Still pixelation every few minutes on pretty much ever channel past channel 12. SNR is around 43-44, signal strength is 100%, some channels have 'uncorrected' and 'corrected' errors. Tivo says it's cable issue, cable company says it's a Tivo issue. Can anyone help???? I'm exhausted and have no idea of what else to do! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Also see: Tivo Edge Pixelation Issues


----------

